# Did My Civic Duty For The Day...



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, the police did the actual busting, but I called it in.








So I'm laying in bed reading a book and I hear this car pull up outside. Old POS Chevy with 3 people crammed in it. Nobody I know. Driver gets out, opens the trunk, gets a plastic bag, gets back in the car. They're just sitting there looking around all nervous like and by now I'm getting suspisious. So I call it in as a suspisious vehicle and give 911 the plate and a description. Car moves about half a block down from my house, so I leave the shotty by the door and walk out to the sidewalk to keep and eye on 'em. Cops come rolling up about 4 miinutes later (great response time the must have been close). Chevy takes off in the opposite direction. So I'm staned there hopping up and down like a epeleptic spider monkey pointing at the car yelling GO GO!!! (Cop must've thought I was retarded but I was all keyed up







) Cops take off after them. 10 minutes later another officer pulls up and thanks me for calling it in because they had about 3lbs of dope in the car!!! Don't know what kind of dope but hey dope's dope. One for the good guys!!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You're going to be ostracized by half the members of this forum for doing that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you did a good job. If they want to do that sh*t they should have stayed home..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your a rat, little hamster guinea pig type ngga


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

3lbs!!! Holy Moly. Good for you!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

MSG to all users: let the flaming begin
MSG to all mods: prepare to close topic

My input, they're idiots. I've done my share of smot poking and managed to not get caught by specifically not acting shady with drugs In the car in front of random peoples houses...idiots...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If the 'dope' was meth, congratulations.

If the 'dope' was pot, shame on you.

(Just my opinion.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I could care less if someone was just having a joint, but these guys had 3lbs of dope on them!! 3lbs!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pffft

Do you feel better about yourself now old man? What a world we live in when young people can't mind their own business in their own vehicle and smoke some dope. I know your type Piranha Dan. The one that never touched a drug in HS. The one who idolized members of the United States Navy. I bet the riskiest thing you have done in your entire life was use a pencil on your exam when it clearly stated "Blue or Black Ball Point Pen ONLY". I bet you put on your sailor uniform and creamed your pants when you spotted those guys just having a little fun through your 2 inch thick glasses, for which you are legally blind without.

On behalf of today's youth we would just like to give you a huge "f*ck YOU".


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Well, the police did the actual busting, but I called it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to mind your own business!!!!!!! if they weren't doing anything to you, so what if they park on your street. Must be a little girly Snitch. What comes around goes around!!!


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

damn man


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Told ya that you were asking for trouble posting that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Give me a freakin break. Its called neighbourhood watch. If you ignore the dopers, then they will think its fine and invite more dopers. Then the dealers and whores come out. To each their own but do it in your own home and not infront of mine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Seems like most people on here want to have drug dealers in their neighborhood. Im sure you wouldn't mind if you had some teenage kid being convinced to buy coke by your local drug dealer that you're fine with. Personally one less drug dealer is a good thing no matter which drug.

Stupidity is already plentiful in society without the help of drugs.

Im mainly talking about hard drugs, though 3lbs of weed is still too much. Im fine with weed users, just not dealers.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All I have to say is that if you have three lbs of pot in your car then you should not be rolling around with it.
If all they had was an HQ or something fine but 3 lbs wtf. It should be picked up and moved to a safe location and thats it, only carry small amounts.

Pdan that was kind of a rat move but the idiots should have also known better.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> Well, the police did the actual busting, but I called it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You owe me 3 Ilbs of f*cking dope Dan!! Thanks bud!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn, I come back to check this expecting a medal and congratulations and all I get is sh*t.








For the record, _I didn't know what they were doing_. I live in a nice, semi-secluded neighborhood. There's no stores, gas stations, etc within 3 blocks of me. Busted ass rustbuckets full of shady people don't just randomly show up in front of my house. At the time I was thinking they were casing my house and were going to kick my door in and home invade me or something. My spider sense tingled so I called in a Suspicious vehicle. Turns out it was pretty suspicious.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Dope is dope. good job, your neighborhood should thank you


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i mean...kind of gay calling it in, but i guess your suspicions held true. i wouldn't want a car full of degenerates shooting heroin in front of my house...a bit of weed i can tolerate, but 3lbs...c'mon. who rolls around with 3lbs of weed...

and DT, wtf dude, ball point pen? classic...give leno a call man, he'd hire you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> If the 'dope' was meth, congratulations.
> 
> If the 'dope' was pot, shame on you.
> 
> (Just my opinion.)


agreed


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy sh*t as much as I really hate to admit it, good to see you around Armac you cocksuking asshole!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ksls said:


> Dope is dope. good job, your neighborhood should thank you


seems to me the mods agree with the gayest person on this forum. what does that tell you


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Drugs are f*cking stupid. Why don't the druggies just do something usefull with their life.... Find a hobby go run in a field doing cirlces... its all more productive then getting high....

Good job Dan.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

god dammit i thought you died ^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you don't believe drugs have done good things for us then go hone take all your albums, CDs, tapes and BURN THEM. Because all those artists that influenced your life and made music you relate too were reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll f*cking high on drugs

Bill Hicks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.

May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.

On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't listen to rap or hippy music lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Dope is dope. good job, your neighborhood should thank you


Dope is dope? What the f*ck do you know about dope other than what the serpent government tells you you tucked in shirt, big belly having asshole? Don't step into a den of wolves PIG, because people like me don't think twice before smoking a ham.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> If you don't believe drugs have done good things for us then go hone take all your albums, CDs, tapes and BURN THEM. Because all those artists that influenced your life and made music you relate too were reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll f*cking high on drugs
> 
> Bill Hicks


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I don't listen to rap or hippy music lol


You don't think your emo bands do drugs?? How else could you where those guys wear those tacky f*cking pants.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't listen to emo bands either









the ones I listen to drink beer.... A lot of beer... a very large amount of beer....


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I don't listen to emo bands either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer = Drugs

albeit a legal one...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.
> 
> May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.
> 
> On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


Wow....where to begin with this one?








No wife to kiss me cause I'm single. 99 problems, including you opening your mouth, the the dope heads on my front lawn, but a bitch ain't one.
I do follow the law to a T. Other then a few speeding tickets my record is clean.
Who's more dangerous? Well, on one hand we have a guy (me) with 20+ years of firearm experience holding a loaded shotgun. On the other hand we have a bunch of dumbass punks who were going to put a mind altering substance into their bodies and then try to drive a car around. You decide.
I actually do have a friend that's a librarian....so I think you got me there. 








As far as not being one of the cool kids....yea, that's sad I have to admit. I really wish I could've been one of those dudes who just smoked pot all day, failed high school and never went to college or went to college and just fucked up there too, then ended up in a dead end job they'll be doing 10 years after they're dead. I'm sure you could tell me from personal experience what an awesome life that is.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Drugs are f*cking stupid. Why don't the druggies just do something usefull with their life.... Find a hobby go run in a field doing cirlces... its all more productive then getting high....
> 
> Good job Dan.


Correction:

Drugs are f*cking stupid. Why don't the druggies just do something useful with their lives... find a hobby, go run circles in a field... it's all more productive than getting high....

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I really don't get this. I'm as big a pot advocate as anyone on this site but the dude did something right. The kids were driving around with three pounds of something in the car. First driving under the influence of any mind, vision, balance, raction time, or decision making substance is dangerous. Second, three pounds is not personal use, no way, it's impossible, do the math...28.35 grams in an ounce, 16 ounces in a pound, 3 pounds...ok. 28.35x16x3=1360.8 grams they wee busted with which means sales and distribution, again, not smart. And third, dope is as universal as stuff. For all anyone knows they had crack or black tar heroine on them. They did it to themselves, if they left their "dope" in the truck till they got to their destination theyd be fine any we wouldn't even be talking about this. They were stupid in more ways that can be described and they got caught so...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!














stupid drug dealers be smart = don't get caught.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Under your avatar it should say '' Informers, snitches in desguise ''


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know what to say about this. I hate people that call the cops. Do you call 911 often? Something REALLY bad would have to happen if I were to call the cops. Someone would have to be breaking in before I called. Even then, I would probably take care of that myself as well. I am not condoning people sitting around in front of your house getting high or whatever they were doing, but you could have just went outside and stared them down or something. They would have left ASAP!!! I can almost bet they had weed. Cops LOVE to get a meth bust. It's a felony for residue. They would have told you if it were meth. Three pounds of meth would carry a street value of 10's of thousands of dollars. Three pounds of weed could be worth $3000.00. I don't want people smoking meth around here, but if it's just weed, come on...

I can't stand people bashing weed. Mind altering substance? You dumbass... I would much rather have people driving around smoking weed than drinking alcohol and driving. Anyone that thinks otherwise is VERY uninformed or a government-lover-obama-f*cker.

These kids were dumbasses for parking in front of your house as well. They had it coming to them. You don't carry three pounds of dope with you and pull over in front of people's houses. What a bunch of dumbasses. I am gonna have to agree with what someone else posted already.

Meth - Good for you
Weed - Shame on you


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.
> 
> May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.
> 
> On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


Wow....where to begin with this one?








No wife to kiss me cause I'm single. 99 problems, including you opening your mouth, the the dope heads on my front lawn, but a bitch ain't one.
I do follow the law to a T. Other then a few speeding tickets my record is clean.
Who's more dangerous? Well, on one hand we have a guy (me) with 20+ years of firearm experience holding a loaded shotgun. On the other hand we have a bunch of dumbass punks who were going to put a mind altering substance into their bodies and then try to drive a car around. You decide.
I actually do have a friend that's a librarian....so I think you got me there.








As far as not being one of the cool kids....yea, that's sad I have to admit. I really wish I could've been one of those dudes who just smoked pot all day, failed high school and never went to college or went to college and just fucked up there too, then ended up in a dead end job they'll be doing 10 years after they're dead. I'm sure you could tell me from personal experience what an awesome life that is.








[/quote]

Yeah because every pothead fails high school and is just in general a loser out to cause trouble! What would have happened if that kid stepped on your lawn to ask for directions? Your such a damn weasel, vagina, and female that I bet you would have soiled your overalls and shot that kid. The fact that you mentioned you put your "shotty" on the porch just makes me shake my head in shame at how much of a loser you are.

Every single one of my friends from HS is a pothead and they all went to University with Academic Scholarships (When the government gives you a sum of money if your grade average is above 85 %), as did I. Im making $24.50 at my part-time job and I owe it all to drugs, because if there wasnt any good drugs in HS I would have never attended. Okay so you snitched out 3 guys fine but to come on here and boast about it like you just liberated Johnny Zanni's grandparents from Auschwitz? You didn't do anything noble or worthy of congratulations, you supported your already fucked up government in another one of their ridiculous ploys to keep the people down.

On behalf of Fishguys Trailer "Fuk You!".


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Hey, I sold the trailer a long time ago. Get over it.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.
> 
> May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.
> 
> On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


Wow....where to begin with this one?








No wife to kiss me cause I'm single. 99 problems, including you opening your mouth, the the dope heads on my front lawn, but a bitch ain't one.
I do follow the law to a T. Other then a few speeding tickets my record is clean.
Who's more dangerous? Well, on one hand we have a guy (me) with 20+ years of firearm experience holding a loaded shotgun. On the other hand we have a bunch of dumbass punks who were going to put a mind altering substance into their bodies and then try to drive a car around. You decide.
I actually do have a friend that's a librarian....so I think you got me there.








As far as not being one of the cool kids....yea, that's sad I have to admit. I really wish I could've been one of those dudes who just smoked pot all day, failed high school and never went to college or went to college and just fucked up there too, then ended up in a dead end job they'll be doing 10 years after they're dead. I'm sure you could tell me from personal experience what an awesome life that is.








[/quote]

Yeah because every pothead fails high school and is just in general a loser out to cause trouble! What would have happened if that kid stepped on your lawn to ask for directions? Your such a damn weasel, vagina, and female that I bet you would have soiled your overalls and shot that kid. The fact that you mentioned you put your "shotty" on the porch just makes me shake my head in shame at how much of a loser you are.

Every single one of my friends from HS is a pothead and they all went to University with Academic Scholarships (When the government gives you a sum of money if your grade average is above 85 %), as did I. Im making $24.50 at my part-time job and I owe it all to drugs, because if there wasnt any good drugs in HS I would have never attended. Okay so you snitched out 3 guys fine but to come on here and boast about it like you just liberated Johnny Zanni's grandparents from Auschwitz? You didn't do anything noble or worthy of congratulations, you supported your already fucked up government in another one of their ridiculous ploys to keep the people down.

On behalf of Fishguys Trailer "Fuk You!".
[/quote]

All this from a guy working on an assembly line. You're the quickest person to bash people, but the last one that should.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You know how many thousands of people would break their balls to get work there? Not only does it give you a chance to be hired and earn $30 dollars an hour full time starting pay (not to mention the shitload of benefits), but it also looks really good on a resume. I dont know what you mean by "....a guy working on an assembly line".


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

wow...tranner is making 24 $/h...congratulations ! Do you really think your salary is proportional to your degree of success or intelligence ? What a good argument to defend your smoking habit


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.
> 
> May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.
> 
> On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


Wow....where to begin with this one?








No wife to kiss me cause I'm single. 99 problems, including you opening your mouth, the the dope heads on my front lawn, but a bitch ain't one.
I do follow the law to a T. Other then a few speeding tickets my record is clean.
Who's more dangerous? Well, on one hand we have a guy (me) with 20+ years of firearm experience holding a loaded shotgun. On the other hand we have a bunch of dumbass punks who were going to put a mind altering substance into their bodies and then try to drive a car around. You decide.
I actually do have a friend that's a librarian....so I think you got me there.








As far as not being one of the cool kids....yea, that's sad I have to admit. I really wish I could've been one of those dudes who just smoked pot all day, failed high school and never went to college or went to college and just fucked up there too, then ended up in a dead end job they'll be doing 10 years after they're dead. I'm sure you could tell me from personal experience what an awesome life that is.








[/quote]

Yeah because every pothead fails high school and is just in general a loser out to cause trouble! What would have happened if that kid stepped on your lawn to ask for directions? Your such a damn weasel, vagina, and female that I bet you would have soiled your overalls and shot that kid. The fact that you mentioned you put your "shotty" on the porch just makes me shake my head in shame at how much of a loser you are.

Every single one of my friends from HS is a pothead and they all went to University with Academic Scholarships (When the government gives you a sum of money if your grade average is above 85 %), as did I. Im making $24.50 at my part-time job and I owe it all to drugs, because if there wasnt any good drugs in HS I would have never attended. Okay so you snitched out 3 guys fine b*ut to come on here and boast about it like you just liberated Johnny Zanni's grandparents from Auschwitz?* You didn't do anything noble or worthy of congratulations, you supported your already fucked up government in another one of their ridiculous ploys to keep the people down.

On behalf of Fishguys Trailer "Fuk You!".
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

matc said:


> wow...tranner is making 24 $/h...congratulations ! Do you really think your salary is proportional to your degree of success or intelligence ? What a good argument to defend your smoking habit


Do you really think your poorly structured sentences make you sound intelligent? Go away child, this isn't a thread for imbeciles.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> Three pounds of weed could be worth $3000.00.


$62.50 an ounce? What kind of ditchweed is that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

$3000 for 3lbs? I think your figures are way off.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Could be more or less. Maybe you guys are getting ripped off.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... any weed that sells for $1,000 a pound has got to be nothing but total dirt weed.

3 pounds of good bud?
We're talkin' more like in the neighborhood of $10,000 (and that's if it's sold in bulk.)

By the ounce, it would be worth more like $11,500... and by the eighth? $15,000+.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Man you guys are teaching me all kinds of stuff about weed. I'm glad I started this thread.








I'll say it again since it seems like some of you guys have smoked too much of that sh*t to be able to read straight: *I did not know why they were in front of my house*. I saw a car full of shifty eyed guys who looked like they were up to something, so I called it in. And no, there was no way in hell I was going to go out there and get into a 3 on 1 free for all with them. You call it cowardice, I call it a sense of self preservation.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah you did nothing wrong. Everybody on here would be singing a different tune if those cops found a trunk load of tek-9's or a couple kilos of black tar. You didnt know what they were doing, but it was apparent they didnt belong in your neighborhood.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys dont know ballers I guess. I can get dank "best in the city" 100.00 an ounce. Its all about who you know.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t man, wish I could get it for that price...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

ICEE said:


> You guys dont know ballers I guess. I can get dank "best in the city" 100.00 an ounce. Its all about who you know.


If you are paying $3000.00 for a pound, you are getting ripped off.







$1000.00 / lb. was probably a low estimate. You will have to excuse me as I have been out of the game for close to 5 years. Now, I'm only an occasional smoker. I buy $5.00 - $10.00 worth at a shot from my buddy. That lasts me a week or more.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It would be pretty senseless to buy pot by the pound for personal use anyway.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao 1000 is for a lb of bunk, dirty brick. People add oregano to that sh*t to fluff it and sell it to retards... Mids or heddies re gonna be over 2k, probably closer to 3...nice haze or some real fluffy homegrown can be over 400oz and that's when you buy by the lb.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You guys are making me wanna go out and get high. I'm gonna have to refrain from reading this thread any longer.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> wow...tranner is making 24 $/h...congratulations ! Do you really think your salary is proportional to your degree of success or intelligence ? What a good argument to defend your smoking habit


Do you really think your poorly structured sentences make you sound intelligent? Go away child, this isn't a thread for imbeciles.
[/quote]

Sorry english is not my first language...but you got my point f*cking clown. However, you didn't answer my question : do you really think you're smart because you're making 24$/h ? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. You need to realise that you're a total failure jackass


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

matc said:


> wow...tranner is making 24 $/h...congratulations ! Do you really think your salary is proportional to your degree of success or intelligence ? What a good argument to defend your smoking habit


Do you really think your poorly structured sentences make you sound intelligent? Go away child, this isn't a thread for imbeciles.
[/quote]

Sorry english is not my first language...but you got my point f*cking clown. However, you didn't answer my question : do you really think you're smart because you're making 24$/h ? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. You need to realise that you're a total failure jackass
[/quote]

No, I think I'm smart because I am going to university for something I really like and because I have a kickass part-time job to go along with that, one that pays me 24 dollars an hour. I would also like to add that I did all that by skipping classes, smoking weed, and getting drunk at least 3-4 times weekly. I guess you can say that I'm far from a failure, if you ask me, I'd say I'm on the right track. Once again idiot, don't try to label anyone a failure if you have nothing to back it up. Please move on you imbecile.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't agree with you...you said you were successful because you have a 24$/h job. That's a stupid way to measure success imbecile. You're still a total failure to me anyway


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well coming from a Quebec-queer it doesn't matter much to me anyways matc. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Haha and that coming from an anglophone doesn't surprise me either. It's too cliché. Btw, it's spelled Quebécois, tête carré


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, my!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Danny Tanner said:


> Dope is dope. good job, your neighborhood should thank you


Dope is dope? What the f*ck do you know about dope other than what the serpent government tells you you tucked in shirt, big belly having asshole? Don't step into a den of wolves PIG, because people like me don't think twice before smoking a ham.
[/quote]

You assembly line job is calling, Mr Internet Badass


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

<--- Reaches for pipe and lighter and silently observes the nihilism...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> Oh, my!


Hell no! This is just getting good.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/Reaches for pipe and lighter

/Parks infront of Piranha Dan's House


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

/smokes a ham


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

/rolls blunt from $62.50 ounce weed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Three pounds of weed could be worth $3000.00.


$62.50 an ounce? What kind of ditchweed is that?
[/quote]
in states its probably whack but in canada 3 lbs for 3000$ gets you some have decent bud, not kush but any means but not ditchweed


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

didnt something happen Piranha Dan where some dude came and tried to attack your roomate and you almost shot the guy? 
just wondering.

i dunno, i love me some dope but if your traveling with 3 lbs, your asking for trouble. assuming its the kinda dope that i enjoy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It dosent matter if I argee with it....
However what you did Dan, was the right thing to do IMO.
I mean, where I grew up with parents, I knew all the cars that parked on my street. And you best believe that a car full of people that I didnt know, was just parked infront of my parents house, than would be on the phone with the cops in no time flat.

Even where I live now, I know the cars that park on the street. 
If you dont want to live in a ghetto area, than keep an eye out for you home and your neighbors. If you dont mind living next to a crack house than dont call the cops. However dont bitch when you start see drug deals in front of your home.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy said:


> It dosent matter if I argee with it....
> However what you did Dan, was the right thing to do IMO.
> I mean, where I grew up with parents, I knew all the cars that parked on my street. And you best believe that a car full of people that I didnt know, was just parked infront of my parents house, than would be on the phone with the cops in no time flat.
> 
> ...


And don't bitch when you can't get that ounce of weed 'cause your dealer's dealer got arrested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Did your wife give you a big ole' kiss Piranha Dan or did she shake her head in dismay and shame as her "little man" went and played the weasel again? You better be following the law to a tee sir, if not, you had no damn right as a moral person to bring the heat on a few individuals "living free" you rat m**********r. A few kids with 3lbs of an harmful plant or some geeky boy scout with a loaded shotgun on his porch? Now you tell me who is really the dangerous one? Makes me feel ashamed to live in a land where justice is a game. I hope you feel proud like a sailor after he gets penetrated by the ships first mate, for what you committed, removing 3lbs of a plant produced by the simple beauty of nature, off of your streets. The "pussification" of a society and the "cocksucking" of a government has never been so prevalent in a person than that of the Original Poster.
> 
> May you enjoy a life of drug free fun in your circle of friends consisting of librarians, worm collectors, and devout Christians.
> 
> On behalf of the cool kids in highschool "FUK You!".


Wow....where to begin with this one?








No wife to kiss me cause I'm single. 99 problems, including you opening your mouth, the the dope heads on my front lawn, but a bitch ain't one.
I do follow the law to a T. Other then a few speeding tickets my record is clean.
Who's more dangerous? Well, on one hand we have a guy (me) with 20+ years of firearm experience holding a loaded shotgun. On the other hand we have a bunch of dumbass punks who were going to put a mind altering substance into their bodies and then try to drive a car around. You decide.
I actually do have a friend that's a librarian....so I think you got me there.








As far as not being one of the cool kids....yea, that's sad I have to admit. I really wish I could've been one of those dudes who just smoked pot all day, failed high school and never went to college or went to college and just fucked up there too, then ended up in a dead end job they'll be doing 10 years after they're dead. I'm sure you could tell me from personal experience what an awesome life that is.








[/quote]

Yeah because every pothead fails high school and is just in general a loser out to cause trouble! What would have happened if that kid stepped on your lawn to ask for directions? Your such a damn weasel, vagina, and female that I bet you would have soiled your overalls and shot that kid. The fact that you mentioned you put your "shotty" on the porch just makes me shake my head in shame at how much of a loser you are.

Every single one of my friends from HS is a pothead and they all went to University with Academic Scholarships (When the government gives you a sum of money if your grade average is above 85 %), as did I. Im making $24.50 at my part-time job and I owe it all to drugs, because if there wasnt any good drugs in HS I would have never attended. Okay so you snitched out 3 guys fine but to come on here and boast about it like you just liberated Johnny Zanni's grandparents from Auschwitz? You didn't do anything noble or worthy of congratulations, you supported your already fucked up government in another one of their ridiculous ploys to keep the people down.

On behalf of Fishguys Trailer "Fuk You!".
[/quote]

All this from a guy working on an assembly line. You're the quickest person to bash people, but the last one that should.
[/quote]

Thanks for that. You're right, all us guys who work lines should bow down to you because you were in the army and now you probably have some cushy job.

Props to Danny Tanner, hes the only one in this thread with a sense of humour...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick G said:


> *didnt something happen Piranha Dan where some dude came and tried to attack your roomate and you almost shot the guy?
> just wondering.*
> 
> i dunno, i love me some dope but if your traveling with 3 lbs, your asking for trouble. assuming its the kinda dope that i enjoy.


I remember reading something like that also. If that same incident happened where he currently lives, then that just reinforces that he did the right thing.

Sounds like its time to move to a better area.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Thanks for that. You're right, all us guys who work lines should bow down to you because you were in the army and now you probably have some cushy job.
> 
> Props to Danny Tanner, hes the only one in this thread with a sense of humour...


It was a shot at him, not in general. I do have a well paying job, but only "cushy" half the time. And the army has barely any impact on where I am in life. I wasnt one who joined because I couldnt afford or get into college. I was well prepared for life after high school without having the option of joining the service. I joined a month after the attacks and thats the only reason why I joined.

My dad worked on the line, my grandfather in a gravel quarry, my whole family are farmers. I come from a line of men and women who have worked their ass off to basically make sure down the line family like myself are where I am at in life. Maybe I shouldnt have made that comment, but it was aimed primarily at him. My apologies.

Anyway, back to P Dans civic duty


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont understand how it was just a shot at him...you said "for a guys who works an assembly line".


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> It dosent matter if I argee with it....
> However what you did Dan, was the right thing to do IMO.
> I mean, where I grew up with parents, I knew all the cars that parked on my street. And you best believe that a car full of people that I didnt know, was just parked infront of my parents house, than would be on the phone with the cops in no time flat.
> 
> ...


And don't bitch when you can't get that ounce of weed 'cause your dealer's dealer got arrested.








[/quote]

i live in Cail and have a medical card that I never use. So dont worry, I can get it when ever I want and in any flavor I want.....


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Thanks for that. You're right, all us guys who work lines should bow down to you because you were in the army and now you probably have some cushy job.
> 
> Props to Danny Tanner, hes the only one in this thread with a sense of humour...


It was a shot at him, not in general. I do have a well paying job, but only "cushy" half the time. And the army has barely any impact on where I am in life. I wasnt one who joined because I couldnt afford or get into college. I was well prepared for life after high school without having the option of joining the service. I joined a month after the attacks and thats the only reason why I joined.

My dad worked on the line, my grandfather in a gravel quarry, my whole family are farmers. I come from a line of men and women who have worked there ass off to basically make sure down the line family like myself are where I am at in life. Maybe I shouldnt have made that comment, but it was aimed primarily at him. My apologies.

Anyway, back to P Dans civic duty
[/quote]

Wow. I have never seen you apologize to anyone. You can be a dickhead sometimes. You have earned much respect with me. I work on an assembly line sometimes, so I took some offense to that comment as well.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> *didnt something happen Piranha Dan where some dude came and tried to attack your roomate and you almost shot the guy?
> just wondering.*
> 
> i dunno, i love me some dope but if your traveling with 3 lbs, your asking for trouble. assuming its the kinda dope that i enjoy.


I remember reading something like that also. If that same incident happened where he currently lives, then that just reinforces that he did the right thing.

Sounds like its time to move to a better area.
[/quote]
Yea that was a few months ago. Gee, why am I paranoid?








The people who live in my neighborhood are all decent. It's the sh*t heads that keep passing through I worry about.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Lahey said:


> I dont understand how it was just a shot at him...you said "for a guys who works an assembly line".


I think it was more of a shot that Danny is bragging about his high paying part time job when in fact his daddy got him the job. Thats like Steinbrenners son bragging he's running the yankees now and we all know the reason he's doing that is cause his dad passed or the kid in high school driving a new mercedes or bmw when everyone knows his parents pay for his sh*t.

To me, as long as you're working (legally) for a living, supporting you and your family, it doesn't matter what job (as long as its legal) you have.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Hmmm, I think I would have only called the cops if they made it a habit of parking in front of my house. But if they weren’t there all day and were just parked as stated I wouldn’t have done a damn thing. But to each their own, I haven’t touched bud in a year in November. I don’t have an issue with pot at all and will never have an issue with it because some of my friends who are avid smokers are doing great with their lives. But like you said, "I didn’t know they had pot", I suppose if you were that worried then cheers.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

snitch.

btw, dope is not dope. people still called marijuana dope for christ's sake. when was the last time someone got hopped up on dope (weed), came home and beat the sh*t out of his wife? f*cking brainwashed people.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hyphen said:


> snitch.
> 
> btw, dope is not dope. people still called marijuana dope for christ's sake. when was the last time someone got hopped up on dope (weed), came home and beat the sh*t out of his wife? f*cking brainwashed people.


 i hear that man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

People who hate on marijuana are just losers who think they are better than everyone but there really just tucked in shirt wearing **** who think snitching on teenagers is a Civic Duty.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Interests: Dragon Ball Z













































Says it all


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Avatar: Little handgun, a couple butterfly knives and a boy scout knife.

Says it all.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Yea, f*ck that Anime sh*t. Transformers FTW!!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> Avatar: Little handgun, a couple butterfly knives and a boy scout knife.
> 
> Says it all.


Duct sucker


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

ah, another p-fury firestorm.

drug laws are garbage, and i have no problem with those who like to enjoy the herb. however, i don't like shady looking folk, lookin shady in my neighborhood. i may have called the police myself if they genuinely looked suspicious. ff those ppl with the weed. don't wanna go to jail for buds? keep your sh*t at home, and don't drive around with 3 pounds on you. can't blame a man for wanting his neighborhood to be tip-top.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> Avatar: Little handgun, a couple butterfly knives and a boy scout knife.
> 
> Says it all.


Duct sucker
[/quote]

You win.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Snitches should die.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

MPG said:


> Snitches should die.


The original poster, Piranha Dan, is a snitch. So you have just implied that Piranha Dan should die. Is this accurate or would you like to add something before I jot it down in my notebook?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Are you threatening me?! That's it buddy. I'm back-tracing your post and reporting you to the internet police!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ROFLCOPTERROFLROLFLFOLOLOLODLDLODLLFORLOFLLFOROFLOCOPETER


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

armac...did it ever occur to you that duct sucking might produce a higher income level than being a police officer? i mean, no offense or anything, but you conduct yourself pretty damn unprofessionally for someone who has so much power (unfortunately, for obvious reasons) at your fingertips...and to further that point, for someone who does weild such a mighty sword...dont you feel as though you have more responsibility than your pay grade's scope? perhaps the duct sucker doesn't have to work overnight shifts, or have some asshole duct sucking boss telling him that his mustache isn't big enough...perhaps duct sucker has a higher quality of life, if even his pay check isn't noticeably larger than your check...duct sucker can buy a car and write it off as a duct sucking expense, and use his duct sucking business as a liability shelter...duct sucker can leave early on fridays and doesn't really have to suck ducts on weekends or holidays...

perhaps you should become a duct sucker? maybe the original duct sucker can chime in and confirm or deny these assumptions...

and armac, perhaps if you're so unhappy, you should search for an alternate path in life...it's obvious being a cop isn't for you. you can't handle the stress of it. you need to take a bubble bath, wrap yourself in a fuzzy robe, grab a glass of warm yerba mate and your favorite chevre spread, and watch some greys anatomy while you contemplate in your head, sucking some ducts...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> Are you threatening me?! That's it buddy. I'm back-tracing your post and reporting you to the internet police!!!


Tried not to laugh.

So they weren't near your property, weren't causing a disturbance, and minding their own business and you decided to call the cops on them? For what? Weed? Theres a good chance you put a permanent dent in their lives because you wanted them to go away, Good job!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd love to agree with you dude...but lets face it, anyone who's driving around with 3lbs of illicit drugs on their asses, is asking for a permanent dent in their lives. sorry man, risk vs reward.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> armac...did it ever occur to you that duct sucking might produce a higher income level than being a police officer? i mean, no offense or anything, but you conduct yourself pretty damn unprofessionally for someone who has so much power (unfortunately, for obvious reasons) at your fingertips...and to further that point, for someone who does weild such a mighty sword...dont you feel as though you have more responsibility than your pay grade's scope? perhaps the duct sucker doesn't have to work overnight shifts, or have some asshole duct sucking boss telling him that his mustache isn't big enough...perhaps duct sucker has a higher quality of life, if even his pay check isn't noticeably larger than your check...duct sucker can buy a car and write it off as a duct sucking expense, and use his duct sucking business as a liability shelter...duct sucker can leave early on fridays and doesn't really have to suck ducts on weekends or holidays...
> 
> perhaps you should become a duct sucker? maybe the original duct sucker can chime in and confirm or deny these assumptions...
> 
> and armac, perhaps if you're so unhappy, you should search for an alternate path in life...it's obvious being a cop isn't for you. you can't handle the stress of it. you need to take a bubble bath, wrap yourself in a fuzzy robe, grab a glass of warm yerba mate and your favorite chevre spread, and watch some greys anatomy while you contemplate in your head, sucking some ducts...


Right on man...









Just for the record though, I don't personally suck ducts.
I own a duct cleaning company, and am the inventor/founder of a duct cleaning system that's sold in 500 locations worldwide.

Your post cracked me up!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Right on man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So to clarify...P-Man is not a duct sucker, but he is a duct head.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

MPG said:


> Are you threatening me?! That's it buddy. I'm back-tracing your post and reporting you to the internet police!!!


Tried not to laugh.

So they weren't near your property, weren't causing a disturbance, and minding their own business and you decided to call the cops on them? For what? Weed? Theres a good chance you put a permanent dent in their lives because you wanted them to go away, Good job!
[/quote]

He already said he didn't know what the people in the car were up to. Its possible there could have been robberies in the area, sh*t they had 3 lbs of sh*t on them, who knows what they were up to. It wasn't like he went and knocked on their window, said "hey what you guys up to?" "oh man we be smoking 3 lbs of pot, leave us alone" and then made a call. He just made a call due to suspicious behavior.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

R1dermon that was an excellent post. I would become a damn ************ for god sakes (one that processes packets of fudge chocolate into boxes in order to be shipped out to consumers to purchase from the grocery store) if it brought a higher income than being a tucked in shirt wearing officer of the law. I would be like "Yeah thats right im a ************ but check out my 2010 SRT8 Black Dodge Challenger, m**********r". To be honest I have forgiven Piranha Dan for his act of snitchery because he is a 1950s good ole boy in a sailor uniform, god knows we need them now a days, but armac if I ever met you I would have to fight off the strong urge to spit on you. Im sure Houston and Dallas feel the same way.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

This is the sort of thread I need after work. Pure, 24k type gold.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> To be honest I have forgiven Piranha Dan for his act of snitchery because he is a 1950s good ole boy in a sailor uniform, god knows we need them now a days....


You forgot to add Boy Scout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> R1dermon that was an excellent post. I would become a damn ************ for god sakes (one that processes packets of fudge chocolate into boxes in order to be shipped out to consumers to purchase from the grocery store) if it brought a higher income than being a tucked in shirt wearing officer of the law. I would be like "Yeah thats right im a ************ but check out my 2010 SRT8 Black Dodge Challenger, m**********r". To be honest I have forgiven Piranha Dan for his act of snitchery because he is a 1950s good ole boy in a sailor uniform, god knows we need them now a days, but armac if I ever met you I would have to fight off the strong urge to spit on you. Im sure Houston and Dallas feel the same way.


sig worthy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, Monday morning already?

Just got up... time to hop in the shower and kick ass this week.
Busy week.

How the hell's everybody doing?

Wait a minute... thought this was AQHU for a second...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

When your main concern at work is LINT, you should find other work,

And to clarify, I may never be rich but I do something that I can look back and be proud of. I keep my town safer than it would be. I could not get up everyday knowing my job was menial cleaning. I guess that is why PM tries to post his dobermans and martial arts, he has to compensate for the menial life he lives.

I can understand, I guess.

Myself I could not live that life but we are all different.

Somebody has to suck the ducts, thank God it is not me!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Are you on drugs?

Seriously.
Nobody in their right mind says the moronic sh*t that you do.

I mean I'm genuinely a little concerned about ya bro...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

No duct sucker is my "bro" carry on weasel.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure armac is just a mall cop that's why he's so angry

Just leave the ''man '' alone p - Man, don't sink to his level


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

looks pretty safe man...i hope you're pulling some overtime...

http://www.mcallen.net/files/docs/police/2009crimeinmcallen.pdf


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Didnt we already clarify in a prior thread that armac has admitted he is only a security guard? No joke, somebody even linked it before.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Are you on drugs?
> 
> Seriously.
> Nobody in their right mind says the moronic sh*t that you do.
> ...


You ought to whip a pack of burning matches into his dryer vent--then he'd see how important duct sucking is.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> looks pretty safe man...i hope you're pulling some overtime...
> 
> http://www.mcallen.net/files/docs/police/2009crimeinmcallen.pdf


I'm not real good at interpreting all those charts but it looked like you were more likely to be raped then have your business burglarized.







That needs to be on the welcome to town signs.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

keep the hate going gentlemen


----------

